# Cheese and Bacon Cornbread



## bayouchilehead (Jun 14, 2010)

Last week, Squirrel posted a thread that had Corn Pone in it. I didn't know what it was so I googled it. While looking at the different Corn Pone recipes this little Gem came up "Cheese and Bacon Cornbread"!! Here's the Qview and the recipe.

Right out of the Oven








Ready to Eat







The Recipe:

Cheese and Bacon Cornbread

Cornbread recipe is made with bacon and cheese and corn muffin mix.

*Ingredients:*

1 package corn muffin mix (i.e., Jiffy)
1/2 cup grated sharp Cheddar cheese
6 slices crisply cooked and crumbled bacon
1 egg
milk, as label directs
*Preparation:*

Empty corn muffin mix into a medium mixing bowl. Save about 1 tablespoon of shredded cheese and bacon for topping; stir remaining cheese and bacon into muffin mix. Mis in egg and milk, following label directions. Pour batter into a greased and floured 8-inch square baking dish. Bake at 400° for 15 minutes; sprinkle reserved cheese and bacon over top and bake 10 minutes longer, or until cornbread browned and firm.

This was easy to make and real good......YUM!!


----------



## meateater (Jun 14, 2010)

Where's the butter trough? I'd put a few down!


----------



## bayouchilehead (Jun 14, 2010)

meateater said:


> Where's the butter trough? I'd put a few down!


I could put some butter in them but I butter the pan real good so the bottom and sides have a lot of butter. But hey there ain't nothin' better than more butter.


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 14, 2010)

Cheese, bacon and cornbread go really good together. Congrats.


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 14, 2010)

Jiffy's too sweet for me, but I dig the bacon and cheese idea!  Thanks for the recipe, I might try that in my next batch.

Someone (Cowgirl, I think) made jalapeno cornbread a while back but didn't post the recipe.  I was kinda bummed, but Google is my friend.


----------



## squirrel (Jun 14, 2010)

You go boy! That is beautiful! Though my granny made it from scratch, I have made it using the boxed mix, like Jiffy. Everyone always loves that dish. I'm so proud!


----------



## meateater (Jun 14, 2010)

BayouChilehead said:


> I could put some butter in them but I butter the pan real good so the bottom and sides have a lot of butter. But hey there ain't nothin' better than more butter.


I meant butter them after the oven and before my gut.


----------



## bayouchilehead (Jun 14, 2010)

I knew that
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I was just testin' ya, yeah that's it!! It was better with more butter.


----------



## rdknb (Jun 14, 2010)

I love corn bread, that looks great


----------



## ak1 (Jun 14, 2010)

Where the heck is a drooling smiley when you need one????

That looks so delicious, I can almost taste it!


----------



## simsfmly (Sep 10, 2013)

Good Lord, that looks amazing.  On the list for the weekend.

Thanks for sharing!


----------

